# bad day at the range



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I got a spot I decided to shoot my 10mm glock 29 that I just transferred from my friend. I started to shoot the hollow points he had in the mag and after the 5 shot I had a ammo malfunction. I took a closer look and noticed powder all over the inside of the gun took it apart and looked through the back of the barrel and noticed the bullet is lodged in the barrel. I tried to remove it but cant, why did this happen was it a bad round or primer so it looks to be a trip to the gun shop to see if he can dislodge it and see if the barrel isn't ruined. Any ideas or help to what caused this would be great.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That's called a squib. When the primer goes off but the powder doesn't. Usually there isn't any powder or very little, sounds like the powder was contaminated in your case.

Do you know if this was store bought ammo or reloads?

Your barrel should be fine.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

The ammo was factory hornady hollowpoints , i just dont know now if i could trust hornady I mean I have 3 carry guns i rotate and all have some kind of hornady bullet in them for my protection :smt120


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As long as you didn't fire the next round, your barrel is OK.
If you did fire the next round, you're very lucky that you still have your hand intact, but your barrel is ruined.
Get the stuck bullet out by putting a bore-diameter wooden dowel-rod in through the muzzle, and tapping the bullet out with a hammer. It works best if you strip the gun and work on the barrel separately.
Do not use metal of any kind. Do not use a cleaning rod. Do not rest the barrel on a solid surface, but rather merely hold it in your hand while you tap on the end of the dowel. Do not hit the barrel with the hammer, and, if you can, use a soft-head mallet instead.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Seems funny I read about a squib in the Sig thread just a while ago. It was Winchester .357 ammo though.

Not a conspiracy theorist but maybe the ammo manufacturers may be rushing ammo to catch up with demand?

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23403


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Not a conspiracy theorist but maybe the ammo manufacturers may be rushing ammo to catch up with demand?


I agree.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

The bullet is out and the barrel is just the same as it came from glock oh and bought some new carry rounds so im in good shape thanks to all for your help


----------

